# A joke? Booking your car in for a service ...



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

My first service is due soon, so today I thought it a good idea to book that, assuming the Dealer would book me in at some point in the next two to three weeks. Wrong! I called Essex Audi and was told the first 'slot' they had available would be in seven weeks' time. I've got 600 miles showing on the service due counter, I do approx. 350 miles a week... apparently it is 'OK to go a little over' so let's do the math... yep, just over 2,000 miles will elapse, so I'll be at least 1,800 miles over - to which I get told that my Warranty will be invalidated and to add to the insult, if any warranty work was needed at that service, I'd get charged for it. Feck me, really? So, give me a service appointment within a better time frame, I ask. Answer, sorry, nothing we can do. Customer Service personified here. I then get told to try another dealer maybe? Oh and I was quoted £444 which I know is way OTT for the first inspections service.

Half tempted to ask to speak to the Service Manager and tear him or her a new one, instead I just put the phone down and called Cambridge Audi. They can do it in three weeks time, had no issue with any extra mileage affecting the Warranty, even saying that it's not my fault that they're so busy. Hey and they quoted me £350 for the same service. I've now registered my TTS with them and Essex Audi can go do one. Guess where I'll be ordering my next Audi from...

Lesson here, a) book your service two months in advance and b) get a few quotes, as clearly different dealers think they can fleece you.


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

Mark Pred said:


> Lesson here, a) book your service two months in advance and b) get a few quotes, as clearly different dealers think they can fleece you.


I would add c) look up the standard Audi fixed price servicing cost for vehicles over 3 years old (it's on the website). Not the most competitive pricing I'll grant you, but usually better than what you will be offered initially regardless of vehicle age.

If your vehicle is under 3 years old, still check. If they want to charge more then ask what they are doing different on a new car compared to a 3 year old vehicle? No need to get fleeced just because you've given them the privilege of selling you a new car a few years earlier.


----------



## Jonny_C (Jul 24, 2013)

Mark,

If you can get to Cambridge, try Bedford.

Booked my first oil service online, with courtesy car (brand new A3), less than two weeks ahead, plus significantly cheaper than Milton Keynes, Northampton and Oxford.

Really good service as well.


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

If you can get to Peterborough, try here. I took mine here and was given a great service, as good as any Audi service stamp at a about a 1/3 of the price was around £120.00 all in. They have a new place in Peterborough that has not yet long been set up so aren't overly busy but sister place very reputable... :wink:

I couldn't fault them...
http://quattro-tech.co.uk/


----------



## ttsser (Feb 27, 2017)

Matthaus said:


> If you can get to Peterborough, try here. I took mine here and was given a great service, as good as any Audi service stamp at a about a 1/3 of the price was around £120.00 all in. They have a new place in Peterborough that has not yet long been set up so aren't overly busy but sister place very reputable... :wink:
> 
> I couldn't fault them...
> http://quattro-tech.co.uk/


Don't you loose the warranty if you do that?


----------



## ttsser (Feb 27, 2017)

Mark Pred said:


> My first service is due soon, so today I thought it a good idea to book that, assuming the Dealer would book me in at some point in the next two to three weeks. Wrong! I called Essex Audi and was told the first 'slot' they had available would be in seven weeks' time. I've got 600 miles showing on the service due counter, I do approx. 350 miles a week... apparently it is 'OK to go a little over' so let's do the math... yep, just over 2,000 miles will elapse, so I'll be at least 1,800 miles over - to which I get told that my Warranty will be invalidated and to add to the insult, if any warranty work was needed at that service, I'd get charged for it. Feck me, really? So, give me a service appointment within a better time frame, I ask. Answer, sorry, nothing we can do. Customer Service personified here. I then get told to try another dealer maybe? Oh and I was quoted £444 which I know is way OTT for the first inspections service.
> 
> Half tempted to ask to speak to the Service Manager and tear him or her a new one, instead I just put the phone down and called Cambridge Audi. They can do it in three weeks time, had no issue with any extra mileage affecting the Warranty, even saying that it's not my fault that they're so busy. Hey and they quoted me £350 for the same service. I've now registered my TTS with them and Essex Audi can go do one. Guess where I'll be ordering my next Audi from...
> 
> Lesson here, a) book your service two months in advance and b) get a few quotes, as clearly different dealers think they can fleece you.


Did you buy your car rom Essex Audi? In which case that is outrageous!


----------



## keithS (Jun 20, 2016)

ttsser said:


> Don't you loose the warranty if you do that?


No, despite what your dealer may tell you, but you have to be careful:
http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/car-news/c ... anty-valid


----------



## WhiteWizard (Mar 6, 2017)

Hi,

I use the Vindis Group, Peterborough Audi and found their service department to be great. Northampton Vindis, were very poor which is why I switched to Peterborough.

Never really shopped around dealers for service prices as I expected them to be a set-price with a fixed-labour rate. How naive was that!

Ant


----------



## ttsser (Feb 27, 2017)

keithS said:


> ttsser said:
> 
> 
> > Don't you loose the warranty if you do that?
> ...


Cheers for that. Do you know if I am obliged to use a dealer for my Audi contact hire car please?


----------



## R_TTS (Mar 16, 2016)

A very useful heads up for me as I bought from Essex Audi and was hoping to use them for servicing too.

Out of interest, were you requesting a courtesy car? When servicing my BMW daily driver I've often been quoted a wait of 6 weeks or more if I want a courtesy car, but can nearly always get the work carried out by the end of the current week if I don't want a courtesy car.


----------



## Swiffyc (Jan 7, 2017)

As I travel around the country a lot I called numerous Audi dealers around the country for my 1st service and the prices were completely varied. Nottingham £466, Hatfield £455, Stansted was around £390 I think, Lincoln £360, Peterborough was similar. As down in South West took it to dealer down there for £285! Complete rip off at other places, all doing the same Oil & Inspection service.


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

ttsser said:


> Matthaus said:
> 
> 
> > If you can get to Peterborough, try here. I took mine here and was given a great service, as good as any Audi service stamp at a about a 1/3 of the price was around £120.00 all in. They have a new place in Peterborough that has not yet long been set up so aren't overly busy but sister place very reputable... :wink:
> ...


No, as they use exactly the same parts as Audi do, and stamp the service book.

Taken directly from their website..

*Main Dealer Alternative*

Without affecting your warranty we offer servicing and repairs to your vehicle. Your service will be carried out according to the manufacturer's specification. We will also make sure your vehicle is set to the best service regime possible to suit your mileage, saving you money.

*Block Exemption*
Previously, motorists were required to have their vehicle servicing and repairs at the main dealer so as not to risk invalidating the vehicle's warranty. The European Commission Block Exemption Regulation 1400/2002 (October 2003) allows motorists more flexibility in selecting where they can get their vehicle serviced. Thanks to this legislation, maintenance and service work does not have to be carried out by a main dealer as long as the garage uses Original Equipment parts, and are recorded as such, and the garage follow the manufacturer's service schedules. The Block Exemption Regulation (BER) covers service and maintenance during the warranty period and prohibits vehicle manufacturers' warranties from including conditions that require:

All normal maintenance be provided within the vehicle manufacturer's network

All parts used must be the manufacturer's original spare parts

So what does this mean to the motorist? BER safeguards free competition in aftermarket parts, repairs and services and will benefit motorists by reducing the cost of servicing through better labour rates and competitively priced parts.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

7 weeks should be fine - get them to agree in writing your warranty will be not impacted if you dont do more than 2k miles.
way i look at is it 7 week deferred service costs... bonus.


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

While not a mk3 I was shocked recently when trying to book in for my inspection service.

4 week wait, actually told that since it was just the small service it could be done by the night shift!

Surprised to hear my local dealer are pulling night shifts to keep up with demand.

Car was serviced today, despite being booked in for 9.30 it wasn't ready till 17.30. Good to see their busy despite the ridiculous labour charges.

Btw op my dealer also said I could run over on claiming my service, was told anything upto 2k miles over and 2 months was fine. If mine was under warranty I would want that in writing.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

its all the diesel gate repairs eating up the service time! :lol:


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Toshiba said:


> 7 weeks should be fine - get them to agree in writing your warranty will be not impacted if you dont do more than 2k miles.
> way i look at is it 7 week deferred service costs... bonus.


+1. You called them in plenty of time to arrange the date. Should be no problem that they can't fit it in.

As others above I have found that if you want a loan car the wait is longer but if they collect or you just drop it normally in within 2-3 weeks.

Saying that I normally call them about 6 weeks before, but more because I travel a lot on business so like to have it sorted early.

Not that it'll be an issue in future as looking at swapping it for a facelift Golf R in a few weeks hopefully. Ooops, same servicing workshop if I get the R from the VW place as same garage, All depends if they can get close to the on line deal from brokers.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Matthaus said:


> ttsser said:
> 
> 
> > Matthaus said:
> ...


Good call but you will lose goodwill with Audi if anything out the ordinary crops up with a warranty query.


----------



## daddow (Jan 1, 2017)

I was told on a visit to my Audi dealer yesterday if you are a regular at your local garage and get your servicing there through Audi and your motor suffered a problem in say a year after your warranty expired Audi would would honour the repair with a cost reduction which could most probably be 100%, well worth considering.


----------



## ttsser (Feb 27, 2017)

daddow said:


> I was told on a visit to my Audi dealer yesterday if you are a regular at your local garage and get your servicing there through Audi and your motor suffered a problem in say a year after your warranty expired Audi would would honour the repair with a cost reduction which could most probably be 100%, well worth considering.





leopard said:


> Good call but you will lose goodwill with Audi if anything out the ordinary crops up with a warranty query.


Good points, and when you think of the costs of running a car like this for a couple of years, why even chance it for saving the odd hundred quid on a service that could bite you in the arse?


----------



## WhiteWizard (Mar 6, 2017)

Hi,

I agree with the good-will aspect...

Purchased a TTS approved from Northampton and within 6 months the SatNav developed a fault. Northampton would not consider replacing it under warranty until I pointed out that under new laws if a car purchased from a dealer does not have the specification you were promised you can just hand-it-back within 6 months.

Switched to Peterborough for servicing and when the high-level brake light failed out of warranty they replaced it for free.

Guess who got my business when I purchased a new car...

Ant


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

Had the same issue with Wolverhampton.

After waiting two weeks for a slot with courtesy car, I gave up.

Called Stafford and booked in next day with courtesy car. :roll:


----------



## ljmc (Jun 6, 2014)

I just booked a service with Essex Audi (Chelmsford) for next week as my service notification appeared - no problem at all. Never had a problem getting the car booked in either the same or next week with them.


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

ttsser said:


> daddow said:
> 
> 
> > I was told on a visit to my Audi dealer yesterday if you are a regular at your local garage and get your servicing there through Audi and your motor suffered a problem in say a year after your warranty expired Audi would would honour the repair with a cost reduction which could most probably be 100%, well worth considering.
> ...


I agree with all comments but the big but for me is what if the local dealers are incompetent idiots. My Mk2 came out more damaged than when it went in to Glasgow Audi so I'm really reluctant to use them again. The independent who looked after my Mk1 have a fantastic rep, always a great service for reasonable cost and they were forever servicing flash porsches etc so must have been doing something right.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

ljmc said:


> I just booked a service with Essex Audi (Chelmsford) for next week as my service notification appeared - no problem at all. Never had a problem getting the car booked in either the same or next week with them.


It wasn't Essex Audi Chelmsford, this was Essex Audi Stansted where I first went. I bought my car from them, along with five other Audis over the years, so you'd think they might just want to look after a long term customer. I think a big part of the problem with that Dealer is they get a lot of extra business from people flying from the Airport and always seem to be overwhelmed. I know they have improved the showroom and added more facilities on site, but being so arrogant to tell customers, 'tough shit, piss off to another dealer' or words to that effect, well... and I live just ten minutes drive from Stansted Audi.

Unfortunately, Chelmsford Audi is in the wrong direction for me and having used them before and experienced some poor service, I actually went over to Stansted Audi, who I will say have been excellent sales wise, but the servicing, well, this has been a new low for them in my book. I had some issues with them before, such as property being stolen from the car (my fault for leaving it in there was their answer, until I went to call the Police), telling me they'd crashed my car - to find out it wasn't mine but some other poor Sod (but took all day to fess up and there's me making calls to the insurance company), oh and then there's the time it took them four attempts and three weeks of pissing around to work out I needed a new spark plug... I'm now working near Cambridge, so they did me a favour really. I'd rather have used Stansted, as it is less mucking around, but Cambridge is fine.

Thanks everyone for your feedback. Much appreciated.


----------



## Jim55 (Feb 16, 2017)

TerryCTR said:


> /quote]
> 
> I agree with all comments but the big but for me is what if the local dealers are incompetent idiots. My Mk2 came out more damaged than when it went in to Glasgow Audi so I'm really reluctant to use them again. The independent who looked after my Mk1 have a fantastic rep, always a great service for reasonable cost and they were forever servicing flash porsches etc so must have been doing something right.


So where did u use terry ,I need a mk2 v6 serviced and glasgow Audi is quite near me ,but I used to work in a big dealership ( spray painter), and know what goes on and I know u get a better service from indis, mb Jarvis are not far either ,I'd b more inclined to go there but it's a shot in the dark ,iv never used them but they are surely better ( and cheaper ) than a stealer


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

It was Deutschtek I used for the Mk1 mate very happy with the service/price

http://www.deutschtek.co.uk


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

Audi quoted £421 for first oil change and service.

I went to a Audi specialist who quoted £108 for the same thing using genuine parts. Madness!


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

TTimi said:


> Audi quoted £421 for first oil change and service.
> 
> I went to a Audi specialist who quoted £108 for the same thing using genuine parts. Madness!


Maybe I am remembering wrong, weren't you the guy who works for audi? where's the staff discount :lol:


----------



## rumblestrip (Apr 15, 2016)

Booked mine in for that 'jerky throttle' thing along with a few other minor niggles to sort out. I called in to our local dealer on 6 Apr to make a booking. The first date they could offer (with a courtesy car) was 8 May.

'Struth. Never had to wait that long when we had MINIs.


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

bhoy78 said:


> TTimi said:
> 
> 
> > Audi quoted £421 for first oil change and service.
> ...


I left the job last September! Car industry ain't for me!


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

I was at the Derby Dealership earlier this week and asked how much for my first service. I was quoted £247.00  
After picking myself up off the floor and reading some of the quotes on here, in the cold light of day that doesn't sound so bad.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

rumblestrip said:


> Booked mine in for that 'jerky throttle' thing along with a few other minor niggles to sort out. I called in to our local dealer on 6 Apr to make a booking. The first date they could offer (with a courtesy car) was 8 May.
> 
> 'Struth. Never had to wait that long when we had MINIs.


Mini are very clever, we have the tlc cover so don't have to pay for servicing, North Oxford BMW do the service while you wait and drink free coffee. No frills just good quick service.


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

When I called to arrange the first service with MINI on my JCW, there was about a months wait if I wanted a courtesy car. If I didn't need a loaner they could have done it within a few days.

The TLC isn't free though, it's added on at a cost on new cars so, depending on how long you keep the car/how many miles you do it may not end up much cheaper e.g. if you only keep your car for 3 years you probably will only need 1 service in that time so you won't get the full benefit of the TLC (2 services). That said it does add a little value to resale if there is still a free service left on the TLC.

I'll ask my Audi dealer how much the first service is as it's already been quoted here on one of the posts so I'll see if they tell me the same. If not, I'll be going to Derby for £247 when mine is due!


----------



## PTHOM (Oct 29, 2016)

THE FIXED PRICE FOR AN INTERIM SERVICE IF YOUR CAR IS OVER 3 YEARS OLD IS £164.I ASSUME THIS IS THE SAME SERVICE AS A FIRST SERVICE,SO IS THE CHARGE OF £247 A COMPLETE RIP OFF ?


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

PTHOM said:


> THE FIXED PRICE FOR AN INTERIM SERVICE IF YOUR CAR IS OVER 3 YEARS OLD IS £164.I ASSUME THIS IS THE SAME SERVICE AS A FIRST SERVICE,SO IS THE CHARGE OF £247 A COMPLETE RIP OFF ?


NO NEED TO SHOUT ABOUT IT!

Been debated previously on here. Basically whilst car is in manufacturers warranty they charge more. Once it's out of warranty they have to be more competitive.

Yes, you can get it serviced elsewhere whilst in warranty, and there are (EU?) rules about it not validating the warranty, but Audi and most other main dealers know people are worried about getting warranty issues so will pay the higher price.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

Cambridge Audi completed my first service today. £335 inc VAT. They did a software update, meaning I lost all my long term trip memory, but all my programmed settings remained. Courtesy car was a 1.8 FWD TTR 2017 in black. It felt a bit gutless when compared to my TTS, the brakes weren't great and handling wasn't anywhere close to my own car. Also, torque steer - I had forgotten what that's like in the wet! I did also get some flak at the office when they saw it - seems a TTC is OK now, but a TTR is still a hairdresser's car :? Still, better than a one litre A1 they could have given me, so no complaints from me. Overall, I'll give the Dealer 9/10. They sent me a one minute video clip of my car being inspected, which was a nice touch and the service chap who dealt with me was excellent. They would have got 10/10, if it weren't for the fact that my car came back dirtier than when I left it with them - despite assurances it had been washed and valeted... they probably had done that, but then parked it near a tree and we had a storm pass through, so all the catkins from the tree ended up all over my car. You'd think someone would have given it another clean and on the drivers mat, they're all in there as well. Oh and the other half point lost is my usual gripe - I had 395 miles to fuel on the dash when I dropped it in - pick it up and it's now 365. Aircon set to LO and it's done 0.1 mile, ergo the buggers have had the car running for ages with the aircon blasting away.

Anyway, as service experiences go, it's all good. To be fair, Audi have always been good, VW though, good grief - horror stories doesn't even cover our experiences with the missis' Golf R last month... someone had been smoking in the car, unexplained 12 miles driven and at 16mpg, tried to charge us for screen wash, even though it had just been topped up and to top it all, an alloy had been kerbed. I did my nut, as they say. The car itself has had a few issues too and the rattles they say they'd fixed, yep, all still there, as were the misfire and the fact that the wipers don't work on intermittent. It took two more trips to get that all sorted and they still won't accept that they kerbed the wheel. I've sent them the bill from Wicked Wheels and demanded payment, we'll see.. be glad when she finishes her current role (it's a company car) and get something a bit more premium...

Well done Cambridge Audi. I'll be back!


----------

